# Interested in showjumping...



## Mathew (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi i am really interested in showjumping but i dont know where to start. Can anyone please tell me.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi,
Do you have a trainer/instructor?


----------



## Mathew (Feb 5, 2007)

No i have never actually done jumping in competition and i use to do riding lesson but i now have a thoroughbred and have been jumping in the yard and would like to compete...And no i dont have a trainer or instructor.


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

then it would probably be a good idea to get one to start of with.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Mathew said:


> No i have never actually done jumping in competition and i use to do riding lesson but i now have a thoroughbred and have been jumping in the yard and would like to compete...And no i dont have a trainer or instructor.


If you dont want to get a trainer, do you have any friends who jump? Maybe they could help?  
I'd suggest getting a trainer, even if its just for a few lessons. But saying that, when I was a child  My friends and I taught our selves to jump, and I didnt have a jumping lesson till I was about 15yrs old. And I'd already been competing for about 6 years, and had done really well :wink:


----------



## Mathew (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks guys i asked my friends at school and they told me a ponyclub that i can learn to become a better jumper at .....thanks heaps


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww good for you. :wink: Keep us posted how you get on.


----------



## Bourbon St. (May 25, 2007)

You really shouldn't go straight into showjumping unless you have done hunters over fences( 2ft to 4ft), have a instructor that has been quaified to teach showjumping or competes in showjumping themselves, and the horse that is able to do it.


----------



## OneStride (Jun 8, 2007)

Bourbon St., I think that really only applies if you're in the US. If you live outside the US, Hunters the way you and I know hunters aren't the same. :wink: 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but ShowJumping in the UK for example has levels (different heights) which are: British Novice, DIscovery, Members, Newcomers and Fox Hunters (.90m, 1.00m, 1.10m,1.10m and 1.20m respectively.). There aren''t any hunters, equitation, etc. as there are in the US. The only way to go is Show Jumping


----------



## Classical_Hand (Jun 26, 2007)

Find a trainer. He/She'll point you in the right direction and help you improve from what you've taught yourself already.


----------



## horsey_gal_18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Personally.. I don't think you need a trainer if you already know the basics of jumping. It definately helps but its not essential. If you know how to jump and have a horse that has the talent then you definately should persue it. If you can find a friend or someone close by that has a lot of showjumping experience try to spend time with them and if you live in a horsey sort of place I'm sure you'd be able to find a competitor that has a lot of experience so ask them if you can spend a day with them to see what they do and if they give lessons watch to see what they're teaching! Hope this helps


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Mathew said:


> Hi i am really interested in showjumping but i dont know where to start. Can anyone please tell me.


You should start with a good trainer and ask them about showjumping. if you have already done that, then you should start competing in small jumpers shows with your horse depending on what level you are at! 

Good luck!


----------

